
How did this advocate of e-waste reuse end up behind bars? - yk
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2018/04/24/recycling-innovator-eric-lundgren-loses-appeal-on-computer-restore-discs-must-serve-15-month-prison-term/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.0f03ddc6b0f8
======
qohen
_How did this advocate of e-waste reuse end up behind bars?_

Asked and answered:

 _“I don’t think anybody in that courtroom understood what a restore disk
was,” Lundgren said._

